# Of interest to Marine Engineers



## oldbosun (Jul 8, 2004)

Engineers may find an interesting item on this web page
http://www.vincelewis.net/bigengine.html
I did and I'm not an engineer.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

(Thumb)old Bosun even for those of us who F.W.E. Many years ago.


----------



## R58484956 (Apr 19, 2004)

Interesting no major maintenance for the life of the ship,not in my day.


----------



## retfordmackem (Aug 30, 2013)

oldbosun said:


> Engineers may find an interesting item on this web page
> http://www.vincelewis.net/bigengine.html
> I did and I'm not an engineer.


Good read ,good post.


----------



## Steve Hodges (Feb 12, 2007)

The bit about having a nap in the cylinder made me smile. In Hawthorn Leslie when I was doing my workshop training, they had the scavenge air manifold of a Sulzer6RND90 standing on blocks for a couple of weeks while it was waiting to go to the shipyard. Me and the other cadet in training would hide inside it so the erection shop foreman couldn't find us and give us a job - we would keep watch for him by pushing open the plate valves and peering through. When he eventually caught us escaping out of the bottom of it we told him we were checking out the details of it's construction.


----------

